# Premil argument in Heb. 8



## fralo4truth (Jul 12, 2011)

In the new covenant (Heb. 8) we find it stated:

"And they shall not teach every man his neighbour, and every man his brother, saying, Know the Lord: for all shall know me, from the least to the greatest."

I recently heard a premillennialist argue that this would be fulfilled in the millennial reign, in which evangelism shall cease.

I have never heard this application of the text before. But I have done very little study in the realm of eschatology so that might explain why.

Is this a typical premil application of this text?


----------



## Kim G (Jul 12, 2011)

I grew up premil and went through eschatology in three different fundamentalist baptist churches as a teen/college student. I have never heard this application. I always heard that "they shall all know me" meant that belief in Christ was necessary for entrance into the new covenant. They'd say that in the old covenant, some of the Jews were not believers but were only outwardly God's people. But if you wanted to be in the new covenant, you had to be a believer first.

Only my personal experience. I'm sure someone else knows much more than I do.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have heard that interpretation. I have heard just about every text that refers to a future time of peace, prosperity, and all knowing God as a text pointing to the Millennium.


----------

